# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Steroid Cleanse!...Pineapple, Starfruit, barley

## arun79

Is pineapple and starfruit able to clean our blood if we r in cycle? I was advised by a friend to not take this two fruits if you're in cycle. From his oppinion, It can cause the AS not effective. How true this fact it is? Can anyone explain in scientificly!!!
Based from chinese herbal madicine pros...barley, chinese tea and cristinentum tea able to clean your blood circulation. Does this can apply for steroid cleanses???

Thanks for your up coming opinions.

----------


## USMCSS

I wish somebody would hurry up and respond to this because I'm right in the middle of a cycle and eat pineapple all the time.

----------


## Bryan2

It is perfectly fine to eat these during a cycle LOL

It will NOT clean your blood if you are indeed tested and you will still test posititve for steroids !!!


It does however contain digestive enzymes that help you to further utilize nutrients that you consume so keep eatin em.....

----------


## USMCSS

Good to hear because pineapple really helps me digest alot the grub I pack in all day long for bulking. I go through a whole pineapple about every 2 days.

----------

